# bletchley park class of 1968



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Maximum of 20 of us - anyone have any catch ups?
Regards
Les Edge***be


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

It would be about November 1968 when I was at Bletchley Park - but doing my brain-washing indoctrination into the ways of the Public Service. I stopped being Sparks after 5 years at sea to become Sparks on land - a radio technician with Board of Trade - Civil Aviation Division, which later was re-christened the Civil Aviation Authority and later still "NATS" - National Air Traffic Services. Travelled all over the UK for 7 years installing instrument landing systems, beacons, all sorts of things - good fun. All our courses were at Bletchley so we had our evenings in the club with Mrs. Reece the manageress - remember her? We called her The Sarn't Major but she was very nice really to "her" boys - some of who had never been away from home. Emigrated to NZ 1975 and became another technician tutoring apprentices for 4 years before changing departments to the "Ministry of Transport Flying Unit" - flying all around NZ and the South Pacific islands from Nauru right round to Tahiti inspection the airfield and en-route radio navigation aids. Too good to last, the Gummint said we were too expensive so I spent the next 20 years as an aircraft maintenance engineer - and now retired, living a life of leisure. All done on a 2nd class PMG and a short course at Bletchley!


----------

